# what offset Do I need?



## BruteHunter09 (Sep 20, 2012)

I have an 09 sra brute force and I'm just wondering what offset do I need to fit 28in zillas under it stock? And If I need and clutch upgrading?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you dont Need either. if you are buying rims anyway, just regular offset will be fine. And we have all this info in the clutching section, and what tires fit stock brute thread.... just search around, or use the forum search.


----------

